# Sturm und Drang



## TheChabon

Para poner en una nota al pie. ¿A alguien se le ocurren mejores palabras para poner en español el sentido _literal_?
_
Sturm und Drang _(“tormenta, turbulencia y urgencia, ansia, compulsión”): movimiento literario de la mitad del siglo dieciocho que etc. 

Gracias anticipadas de vuelta.


----------



## Alemanita

TheChabon said:


> Para poner en una nota al pie. ¿A alguien se le ocurren mejores palabras para poner en español el sentido _literal_?
> _
> Sturm und Drang _(“tormenta, turbulencia y urgencia, ansia, compulsión”): movimiento literario de la mitad del siglo dieciocho que etc.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas de vuelta.



Que yo sepa se llama 'tormenta e ímpetu'.

Saludos,

Alemanita


----------



## baufred

... se puede ampliar la respuesta de Alemanita por los enlaces de Wiki que estan disponible en Español y Alemán con informaciones alrededor de esta epoca literal:
Español: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturm_und_Drang
Alemán: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturm_und_Drang

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## lero lero

Siempre me ha parecido muy vulgar e insolente traducir esta expresión literalmente, sobre todo cuando en este movimiento artístico se encuentra la poesía de Schiller. Personalmente, cuando me preguntan, la traduzco como: *Desasosiego y Arrebato*, pues son las emociones que se expresan, especialmente en el campo literario. Algo más literal sería *Borrasca y Arrebato*. En cualquier caso, creo que no podemos omitir el componente poético en la traducción de un termino que designa la expresión poética.
Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

No es para contradecirte sin más, querido lero lero, ni para defender lo que afirmé hace diez años, pero veo que hay un libro en castellano, del 2019, que se llama así:
Tormenta e ímpetu: Una antología Sturm und Drang ​de los autores Josué Ramos, Luis Gómez, Gloria Dauden, Ángel Ortega, Georgina Guixà y cinco más.

No soy especialista en la materia y seguramente tú sabrás mucho más que yo sobre esta parte del romanticismo.
Un saludo.-


----------



## anahiseri

*ímpetu* me parece una opción excelente. Las variantes meteorológicas para *Sturm* me convencen menos. Yo pienso más bien en el sentido del verbo *stürmen, *que corresponde a la segunda acepción de *Sturm* que da el DUDEN:
heftiger, schnell vorgetragener Angriff mit dem Ziel, den [völlig unvorbereiteten] Gegner zu überraschen, seine Verteidigung zu durchbrechen
O sea, algo así como ataque, asalto, conquista, . . . . ¿asalto e ímpetu?
Claro que esto es  hablar por hablar, si ya hay una traducción establecida, como parece ser el caso.


----------



## lero lero

No hay problema. No se trata de polemizar. Es simplemente una opinión personal pues a mí me disgusta sobremanera cuando una traducción mediocre termina imponiéndose públicamente. Lo vemos en títulos de películas, canciones, libros y demás. Tratándose se una cuestión poética es un verdadero sacrilegio. Basta empaparse un poco de las expresiones artísticas que constituyeron este movimiento para entender por qué se le llamó así. Se trata de transmitir emociones, no palabras. Y sí, anahiseri, se trata de un ataque, un asalto, como el asalto a la razón, algo que crea una turbulencia espiritual, el *desasosiego* del alma. Y es precisamente éste el que desencadena una energía que nos impulsa, que nos arrastra y nos lleva al *arrebato* emocional. En fin, puras mariguanadas de mi parte.
Un saludote.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Sturm und Drang (auch Geniezeit, Genieperiode genannt) 

Tempestad e Ímpetu (periodo de la literatura 
prerromántica alemana a fines del siglo XVIII, también llamado la Época de los genios) 

Phase in der Jugendzeit eines Menschen, die durch Aufbegehren gegen Überkommenes gekennzeichnet ist 

Fase de la adolescencia de una persona que se caracteriza por la rebelión contra lo establecido.*_


----------



## lero lero

Tonerl said:


> Fase de la adolescencia de una persona que se caracteriza por la rebelión contra lo establecido.



*¡¡EXACTAMENTE!!* ¡¡¡*El **desasosiego y el arrebato* de la adolescencia!!!
Es lo mismo incluso fuera de la mencionada corriente artística.
Excelente complemento.


----------



## Penyafort

En la mayoría de obras sobre el Romanticismo alemán, el nombre del movimiento suele dejarse en su versión original. La traducción más corriente al español en dichas obras es la de «tempestad e ímpetu».


----------



## lero lero

Hablando de traducciones mediocres que se han generalizado y ahora son incuestionables, está el caso muy lamentable del libro de Oscar Wilde: *The Importance of Being Earnest*. Traducido ridículamente como: *La importancia de llamarse Ernesto*. Aun cuando en español existe el nombre Honesto y su versión femenina Honesta, que se presta excelentemente al mismo juego de palabras que el título implica en inglés: *La importancia de ser Honesto*. Un pésimo traductor no supo aprovechar la oportunidad; probablemente ni siquiera se dio cuenta de ella. Y, sin embargo, se ha establecido como algo inamovible, no hay poder terrestre o sobrehumano que pueda cambiarlo. Es el mismo caso del Sturm und Drang. ¡Qué Lástima!


----------

